# Some Seikos For Me To Be Going On With..



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Heres a few pics and details of ongoing projects ...something to keep me going..LOL

seiko 0903-8159










Seiko H357-500a










Seiko m929-4000










Seiko A127-5010










many more to follow


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

yet more

seiko 4100-9007










Seiko V701-6J60










Seiko 43-0128


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

More ...

Seiko 5Y23-7080










Seiko 7n22-8400










Seiko V732-0090


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

More

Multiple SQ's










Ladies ones





































there are more but i'll leave at that for now


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jonmarkel said:


> yet more
> 
> seiko 4100-9007
> 
> ...


I really like this one


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Great to see some Seiko digitals. Love 'em.


----------



## andynap (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi

I too have a Seiko 43-0128. I bought it to wear at my wedding in 1980. When I had the battery replaced in New York in 2009, it stopped working soon after. I thought it was dead and consigned it to the bottom draw. A few weeks ago, in a bout of battery replacement, I popped a new battery in and it's working perfectly.

A beautiful watch with a distinctive face.


----------

